# Straße per drag n drop basteln



## Guest (26. Mrz 2007)

Hey,

ich möchte mir eine Art Editor basteln wo man per Drag n Drop sich eine Straße zusammen basteln kann. (z.B. aus geraden Straßen Stücken, Kurven, Kreuzungen) Dann soll darauf ein Auto fahren. Bin noch totaler Anfänger, kennt jemand so ein Beispiel oder hat jemand schonmal was ähnliches gemacht. Oder hat Spass daran ein Beispiel mit einem Stück Straße (ein Stück gerade + Kurve) und einem Auto als Punkt zu basteln. So dass ich anhand dem Beispiel konkret diese Funktionalität des Drag n Drop plus der Animation (Auto fährt auf erstellter Straße) erlernen kann.

Also nur ganz simple dargestellt, eine Straße als Linie die man auf eine Rastefläche oder so ziehn kann und ein Auto als Punkt welches der Linie folgt. Da ich das Teil ja schon selber programmieren möchte.


Schonmal Danke für Eure Mühe

Gruß Flo


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mrz 2007)

Wenn du Anfänger bist und dir die Methodik fehlt um überhaupt anzufangen ist die Aufgabe definitiv zu schwer für dich.
Das ist auch nichts das man mit eben mal 50 Zeilen beispielhaft demonstrieren könnte.


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

Hey,

erstmal Danke für deine Antwort. Jo das ist mir schon klar, dachte vielleicht hat ja jemand n sehr einfaches Beispiel für Drag and Drop und eventuell eines wie das funktioniert dass ein Objekt (Punkt) den anderen Objekten (Linien) folgt. Einfach um das Vorgehen/Methodik erstmal zu sehn. Ich lern wesentlich einfacher wenn ich was hab wo ich rumbasteln kann wie wenn ich von Null anfangen muss. 

Kennst du zufällig gute Tutorials für diese Themen?


Thx und Gruß Flo


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mrz 2007)

hier gibts massig Java-Beispiele:
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/CatalogJava.htm

Drag-Drop:
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Swing-JFC/Drag-Drop.htm

ein anscheinend einfaches:
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Swing-JFC/JLabelDragSource.htm


----------



## Gast (27. Mrz 2007)

Hey,

vielen Dank für die Links, werd diese mal die Woche durcharbeiten. Und dann eventuell aufkommende Fragen stellen.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2007)

Hey,

also hab mir mal die Links angeschaut und auch einige Beispiele kopiert und den Code angeschaut. Bisher wurde aber immer aus Trees, Textfeldern, Tabellen in Textfelder oä kopiert. Da man bei den JComponents ja einfach Drag n Drop mit "XY.setDragEnabled( true ); " aktivieren kann. Doch wie sieht es aus wenn man eigene Objekte hat und dabei das Objekt mit seinen Eigenschaften verschieben möchte.

Ich hab ja ein ziemlich klares Bild was ich gerne machen würde, aber noch nicht wie das von der Logik  her realisiert wird.

Ziel: Am einfachsten erklärt man es glaub mit Visio. Dort gibt es doch eine Leiste mit Shapes (Formen, bei mir dann Straßen) die man in die Zeichenfläche ziehen kann. 

Zur Vereinfachung hab ich mir gedacht die Zeichenfläche ist eine Art Rasterfeld und die Objekte die man reinziehen möchte sind so groß wie ein Quadrat des Rasters. Um ein "andocken" nicht realisieren zu müssen.

Da ich ja noch völlig planlos bin was das Betrifft, bin ich für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Folgende Punkte sind mir noch total unklar.

1. Wie stellt man die Liste mit den Shapes dar? 
a. Macht man da ne Tabelle wo man Objekte reinlegt (Ein Quadrat mit nem geraden Strich in der Mitte, als gerade Straße)
b. Macht man dafür ne art Symbolleiste (wo eventuell beim Klick ein Objekt in der Mitte der Zeichenfläche erstellt wird) 
c. total anders. Wenn ja wie?

2. Kann man einem Objekt (Viereck als Auto) irgendwie sagen dass es einem Strich (StraßenObjekt) folgen soll. Oder täuscht man das nur vor und das geht alles über Koordinaten. Also wenn ein Auto in ein neues Rasterfeld reinkommt müsste es schauen was für ein Straßen Objekt in dem Raster liegt (Kurve oder Gerade), so dass es sich dann eine vorgegebene Anzahl an Pixel entweder in Kurvenform oder einfach x Pixel gerade aus bewegt.

Wie gesagt und wie man bestimmt auch merkt, bin ich da noch richtig grün hinter den Ohren, aber mich würde das echt interessieren. Also wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat kann er mir das ja gerne mal erklären.

Schonmal vielen vielen Dank

Gruß Flo


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2007)

weiß vlt jmd von euch wie man einen waagerechten strich nach oben macht also so einen:   -
wär super nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## WieselAc (10. Apr 2007)

??? was is los ??? Du weißt nicht wie man ein oder Zeichen auf der Tastatur tippt ??? *omg*


----------



## Jonnsn (10. Apr 2007)

| so einen???

<Alt GR> + '<' (die taste rechts neben <shift links>)


----------



## Chris_1980 (10. Apr 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie man einen waagerechten strich nach oben macht



... oder einen senkrechten Strich nach links?  :lol:


----------

